# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Ciągłe plamienia międzymiesiączkowe

## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo proszę o pomoc przy moim ciągnącym się już bardzo długo problemie  :Frown: 
Chodzi po prostu o plamienia międzymiesiączkowe, które dręczą mnie już prawie 2 lata, a żaden z lekarzy nie potrafi sobie z tym poradzić  :Frown:  Takie krwawienia pojawiają mi się średnio już od 9 dnia przed okresem, żadne tabletki antykoncepcyjne nie pomagają, bo krwawieie nie ustępuje, kiedyś ginekolog przepisał mi estrofem i duphaston - przez pierwsze 2 miesiące pomogło, a później pojawiło się to samo, również tak było w przypadku luteiny, którą przyjmowałam od 15 dnia cyklu przez 10 dni pierwsze 3 miesiące było ok - wreszcie był spokój, natomiast przy następnej serii znowu pojawiły się plamienia. Chodziłam już do paru ginekologów i każdy dawał mi inne tabletki anty - bo stwierdził, że to trzeba dobierać tzw metodą prób i błędów ;/ Jedynie jak chodziłam prywatnie to lekarz zlecił mi badania krwi - hormonów jednak nic nie wykazało - okazało się, że jest wszystko ok, usg itd było też w porządku. Tak więc nie wiem już co począć...  :Frown:  Bardzo mnie to męczy... A może jakiś inny lekarz by na to coś poradził? Proszę o rady... Dodam też, że dziecka jeszcze nie mam..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej, ja cie nie pomogę ale podlaczę sie, jest to moj pierwszy cykl z plamieniami, na poczatku myslalam ze to moze plamienie okoloowulacyjne ale trwa juz 6 dzien i pojawily sie krzepy, tez mnie interesuje ten temat, dzis ide na usg , mam nadzieje ze nic sie tam nie rozwija. A ty miałas skrzepy w tych plamieniach??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Takie plamienia zazwyczaj powoduje nieprawidłowy poziom progesteronu (dlatego często lekarze przepisują duphaston lub luteinę). Taka sytuacja może utrudniać zajście w ciążę (choć niekoniecznie). Niestety nie ma na to skutecznego sposobu. Można próbować Castagnus itp. Często po urodzeniu dziecka sytuacja się normuje

----------

